# Bibby Topaz



## McCloggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Just seen on the BBC that Bibby Topaz ran aground when leaving Lerwick in the early hours of the morning and- according to the BBC - attempts to refloat at high tide 1430.

Anybody know what happened yet?

McC


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

According to the Perthshire Advertiser, she has floated free without assistance.
http://www.perthshireadvertiser.co....ground-in-harbour-floats-free-73103-28485711/


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Pat Kennedy said:


> According to the Perthshire Advertiser, she has floated free without assistance.
> http://www.perthshireadvertiser.co....ground-in-harbour-floats-free-73103-28485711/


Photo in gallery posted today by Ian Leask of her aground.


----------



## keithjhenderson (Dec 29, 2006)

Some more information on this,

Links from the Shetland News webpage

http://www.shetnews.co.uk/component...floated-after-grounding-in-town-harbour-.html

http://www.shetnews.co.uk/component...iving-support-vessel-grounds-off-lerwick.html


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Pat Kennedy said:


> According to the Perthshire Advertiser, she has floated free without assistance.
> http://www.perthshireadvertiser.co....ground-in-harbour-floats-free-73103-28485711/


Looks like she had her undercarriage down!


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

Newspaper report at http://www.shetlandtimes.co.uk/2011/04/08/diving-support-ship-runs-aground-in-lerwick-harbour
As she's a diving-support vessel, they won't have had to look far for divers to inspect the damage! More work for the MAIB though.


----------



## sydney sinclair (Sep 4, 2007)

Divers from Malakoff waiting for DNV surveyer to arrive in Lerwick before they dive on her.


----------



## stuart(diver) (Mar 7, 2007)

She's in Fosen's Bergen yard getting fixed as we speak. The wind caught her at a bad time when heading out. Not the first time the wind's taken her somewhere she doesn't want to go!


----------

